# CATS RESCUED FROM ANIMAL HOARDER NEED HOMES/FOSTERS/RESCUES



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

From my cat group:

PLEASE CROSSPOST!

Please contact Les @ [email protected] (comcast.net) if you can 
help or know of someone who can...or, ofcorse, if you'd like more 
information.

Thanks!
-----Original Message-----
From: discolisious <[email protected]>

Hi All,

I got 25 cats from an animal hoarder today, and there are more to come. 
These cats are being tested for leukemia and HIV (I did this 
today...well, my vet did it) and they will receive full vet care 
including spay and neuter (if they are healthy enough). Does anyone 
know of any rescues that might want them? I can provide details. Right 
now I am exhausted and need to sleep. Please email 
[email protected] if you know of help or for more info. I do
have some pics, will get more in the AM.

Thanks and pass this on,

Les

SSDALS
NW TAC ARA


----------

